# build-up in drain line



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

these are pics of a drain in parking garage under a large pool deck area. notice years of pressure cleaning of pavers right into drains that had no grids. Job security


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Even if there was grids, it won't stop all the sand and grit from going down it, what say you?


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

ya no way, it was all the sealer they used for the pavers it was like concrerte


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Now catch basins is what is needed to help prevent that from happening.


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

the pool is on the 4th floor directly over the garage, they have basins in the parking lot, it never even had a chance to make it there. we ended to first trying to cleanout the bad sections but found that 95% of the piping was packed. we are replacing about 350' of pipe next week and new hangers due to the garage being open air


----------



## LIVBMI (Sep 12, 2008)

See that all the time. You need some strong men to handel that weight.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like a nice jet job.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> Looks like a nice jet job.


Yea, I figure a jetter could clean that up nice...:whistling2:

Somebody is getting a Full Monte...:laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

how many years did that take to build up?


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

the building is only 5 years old and the lines have never been cleaned. monday night we replaced approx 250' of 4" pvc that we couldnt get clear. We used our harben to hydro-jett the rest. it was a sweet job


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What were you using on the section you couldn't clear?:whistling2:

IMHO it shoulda been able to be jetted...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I found the guy who did that to those drains. Is there a dental lab close by?:laughing:

http://www.oandp.com/oandp-l/message.asp?frmMessageId=B05E34CF-8C2C-4A47-BB35-F930AFB608BF


----------

